# Guitarist/Vocalist Lookin for band in SK



## DimebagTributer (Aug 12, 2008)

Hello, im 16... and if requested i could send videos representing my talent, and such to whom may be interested. Living in Watrous, SK so if anyone could make it possible to put me in wit a band spread word my way. thx. 

I like music like Avenged Sevenfold Atreyu Rise Against and Disturbed


----------



## Furified (Aug 19, 2008)

And Pantera..


----------



## DimebagTributer (Aug 12, 2008)

ha well thats an obvious, considering my screen name has their guitarist in it


----------

